# Was Out Camping For 5 Days



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well we snuck off for 5 days and went camping in the Texas Hill Country. It was absolutely beautiful for 4 of the 5 days we were there sunny. The 4th day it was 78 degrees but day 5 was cloudy and 40 degrees with 30 mile an hour winds.







We had a great time while we were there . Was invited to a Christmas party with lots of great food







and for once just sat around and did nothing but watch the animals and listen to XM Radio. Didn't even take the laptop.









Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like a good time, Vern. I think it's cold everywhere!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a good time. I think it's great you can get out camping just about all year.

Mike


----------

